# how far to Petronius



## G white (Apr 28, 2008)

Would appreciate It If someone could tell me how far the Petronius is from Fort Morgan. Also do you fish for anything else besides tuna there. Thanks G white


----------



## Capt. AHO (Oct 2, 2007)

from pensacola pass I think 89 to there and then 98 to my favorite Ram Powell. Have fun and hope the interest rate for the gas loan isn't to bad. Let me know if you need the ## and I'll find my GPS. If you need a deck hand for the trip let me know. I don't drink that much and will stay awake for the whole trip to help navagite. :clap


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

I think it is shorter than 89. I think it is around 70 miles from pensacola pass, cause the steps are about 50ish.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Yea, I beleive its like 68 or 76


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

http://www.teamsouthbound.com/gpslorannumbers/default.asp


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

it's approx 71.6 nm from Pensacola Pass


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been once from Pcola pass, and not sure of the exact mileage, but its FAR.


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

Honestly the best time to see it, for your first time is at night. Leave the number 1 bouy, MAKE SURE YOU GO AROUND THE MASS, and put it on about a 207 heading, then after about a hour of running or so, you will start to see this "light" way off in the distance, then when you get next too it, my first impression was OMG that thing is lit up!


----------



## Hookd Up (Nov 18, 2007)

its like 61 nm


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

Hooked up gave a goodnumber, its a deep water rig 1500' so your gonna troll, jig, chum/chunk

there are some rigs north of Petronius in 300'-400' range that you can jig or live baitup someaj's, grouper and north of those rigs you can snapper fish on.

Leaving Ft. Morgan you will go past alot of rigs

BA

PS: If you never been I don't suggest going a night, leave in the sunshine and if you want to spend the night that's ok. As was said it is pretty neat at night.


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Caspr21 (5/1/2008)*Honestly the best time to see it, for your first time is at night. Leave the number 1 bouy, MAKE SURE YOU GO AROUND THE MASS, and put it on about a 207 heading, then after about a hour of running or so, you will start to see this "light" way off in the distance, then when you get next too it, my first impression was OMG that thing is lit up!




You must have a fast boat


----------



## cape horn 24 (Sep 29, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (5/1/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Caspr21 (5/1/2008)*Honestly the best time to see it, for your first time is at night. Leave the number 1 bouy, MAKE SURE YOU GO AROUND THE MASS, and put it on about a 207 heading, then after about a hour of running or so, you will start to see this "light" way off in the distance, then when you get next too it, my first impression was OMG that thing is lit up!
> ...


Had the same thought

BA


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Boat?????

Must be in a jet!!!!!!

George


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

if you run any of the go fast boats, contender, cape horns or whatever will put you in visual not much past an hour or so. If you are just 10 knoting it out, its going to take a little longer


----------

